# 54235 vs 54200



## Chelschambers (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a physician that is injecting lidocaine into the patient before he performs a 54200. He is wanting to bill 54235 as well. He states "I am not simply doing a subQ lidocaine injection for a local anesthetic – this is a much deeper and more involved injection that does involve the corpora cavernosa." Can he bill the 54235 even though its Lidocaine and not a drug to cause an erection.


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 9, 2016)

The code is for injection of a vasodilator not a penile block which is bundled into the 54200


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 10, 2016)

He's just doing anesthesia, it doesn't matter how deep he goes into the penis, *it is still just anesthesia*, which is bundled into the procedure. This would definitely be called "abuse" or upcoding if noticed by an insurance company.


----------



## Chelschambers (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you for the feed back. I did not think he could do this, but I wanted more feedback before approaching him.


----------

